# Lana del Rey is a 4!



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Note her focus is being a certain "image" in order to be lovable, I wouldn't expect a 2 to be quite this obsessed with it. She doesn't just want to be "loved," she wants to use "being loved" to validate herself. She isn't directly singing about wanting to be loved (I believe people have typed Swift as 2, if you want to compare)...it's hard to put into words, but its not an infatuation with love directly, it's rather an obsession with wanting to feel like she exists in the first place.

Before you say "All are image types," I meant something specific in regards to 2 and something specific in regards to 4, so please refer to my next post.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> No, she is a 2.
> 
> First, interview:
> 
> ...


She's such an ISFP so yeah she would likely come across as soft, gentle softly spoken etc. in her tone/presentation. I think that what you are seeing as type 2 is just an ISFP naturally like that because of being an ISFP and she also putting on a persona or image the whole time in a very 4 way. I think a 2 might appear more naturally instead of having this clear layer image conscious 4. Four's crave to their true selves and present this image to the world. The seems to be her main focus. At the same as doing that she is also natural soft and sweet partly because of her image and portraying that 'ideal' part of her which she wants and also because she is an ISFP. Most ISFP are type 9's or maybe type 2. You can see she is clearly a 4 first and the difference between type 9 or type 2 isfp.



> Secondly, lyrics! I honestly don't know where you (or the other Four supporters) are seeing Four!


In basically all her lyrics! And in response to your analysis as it's been said 4's disintegrate to 2. She has themes of dependency and daddy issues yes. These are more done in unhealthy 4's themes than an actual 2. Her main focus however is not actually being loved but her image and having a certain identity or unhealthy poetic dependency on someone. She has other themes too I'm just responding to what you said for sake of not making this too long but I could go on as to why she's a 4. I might write again. But this all done where the main focus is her identity, and the poetry of it in a really 4 way. 4's focus a lot on relationships too just in a different way as I've somewhat explained.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Niha said:


> Note her focus is being a certain "image" in order to be lovable, I wouldn't expect a 2 to be quite this obsessed with it.


???
That's 2s whole thing though)) I mean, that's the base 2 description))



> She doesn't just want to be "loved," she wants to use "being loved" to validate herself.


I mean, this too)


> She isn't directly singing about wanting to be loved (I believe people have typed Swift as 2, if you want to compare)...it's hard to put into words, but its not an infatuation with love directly, it's rather an obsession with wanting to feel like she exists in the first place.


I agree that Taylor Swift is a 2! But 2 isn't about, idk, pure love, more than any other type, I think one of the things about 2 is that it confuses all sorts of things with being loved, and thus perverts the idea...

I see Taylor having this same fault though, expresses a bit differently (I think she is a social 2 for instance, maybe even sx-last, whereas I think Lana is sp/sx (_maybe_ sx/sp, I could see it), but Taylor has a much more polished and 'flawless' image I think because of that social focus.






"When all you wanted was to be wanted"

passive, 'to be wanted', not 'for Drew to love me', just...to be wanted) That's quite 2 I think))

Plus I think her 'parody of herself' is a bit of what you've said "I've got a blank space and I'll write your name", I don't see that as really different from what you said about Lana)






Compare that to the Video Games lyric...."It's you, it's you, it's all for you, everything I do...tell you all the time...heaven is a place on earth with you...tell me all the things you want to do...I heard that you like the bad girls, honey is that true? It's better than I ever even knew, they say that the world is built for two,* only worth living if somebody is loving you.*"

btw the 'everything I do is for you' seems a bit like that classic (imo slightly overrated) 2 thing of 'after all i did for you!'


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

@*Phoenix Virtue*

I said certain image.



> I don't see that as really different from what you said about Lana)



which one specifically?

If you looked at her from the two angle, it's rather superficial (not saying anything about twos, just that I don't think she is two). Swift and Lana are so obviously different. I know an unhealthy two, and yes they act the way they think will get them love <-that's their image

The four HOWEVER, specially the social 4 will bring out their worst parts ("you like your girls insane" for example) and test if the world/specific person rejects or accepts them. There is a very obvious fixation on "there's something wrong with me."

4 can get codependent too, but looking at her whole image, she is a 4 not 2.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Taylor Swift is most likely an ESFJ, also imo a Social first.

(have more to say, will come back later!)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Niha said:


> Note her focus is being a certain "image" in order to be lovable, I wouldn't expect a 2 to be quite this obsessed with it. *She doesn't just want to be "loved," she wants to use "being loved" to validate herself.* She isn't directly singing about wanting to be loved (I believe people have typed Swift as 2, if you want to compare)...it's hard to put into words, *but its not an infatuation with love directly, it's rather an obsession with wanting to feel like she exists in the first place.*


I don't really listen to this singer, but this actually sounds pretty in-line with type 2. And I think any heart-type can care about being a certain image. If you mean specifically that she's going for a troubled image, that still seems like a typical feminine sexual archetype in a way (like, "broken, but in a sexy/loveable way"), so that's not necessarily much of a test because some might find her more desirable _because_ of that.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

@Distortions

read my reply to Phoenix lol

Troubled image is not entirely an image, its coming from her heart


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Niha said:


> @*Distortions*
> 
> read my reply to Phoenix lol
> 
> Troubled image is not entirely an image, its coming from her heart


I did.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry, is there a non-image-type version of Two that I haven't heard about?























































































Will try to respond better later though


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> Sorry, is there a non-image-type version of Two that I haven't heard about?


I have never said that.

If I told you I can relate to the entire post, would that make me a 2?
@Phoenix Virtue

Just to make sure, did you see the edited version of this post? Because I finished editing it and saw that you thanked me before.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Niha said:


> I have never said that.
> 
> If I told you I can relate to the entire post, would that make me a 2?


I know, I was partly referring to @pippylongstocking 's post (which I'm holding off on till I can respond properly) as well as just...being annoying.

And no, not necessarily. There's a line, I mean as a 2 I can relate to some 8 things, some 4 things, as well as other things. We also tend to interpret things in a way that make sense to us (i.e. unconsciously projecting meaning) which I'm aware we might both be doing in this conversation))

But, I don't really know you, so for all I know you are a 2) That won't convince me, certainly)

edit: @Niha, yes, I did) Not sure what to say)

I don't see Lana as projected the worst parts of her image really, it's pretty standard to refer to oneself as 'insane' or a 'freak' in this day and age and she definitely presents it all in a 'sexy' way)

I mean, Taylor Swift's willing to do this:


















...because she knew it wouldn't make people hate her) Negative traits =/= negative image)

Actually this made people hate Taylor more I think) Me at least)) And she was trying to be positive/quirky)










I mean, 2s don't want to bore people...2s want people to love them...or at least make them pay attention)

3s I think are the ones really likely to shy away from more 'dark' portrayals of themselves but even so I think that has some balance)


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Distortions said:


> I don't really listen to this singer, but this actually sounds pretty in-line with type 2. And I think any heart-type can care about being a certain image. If you mean specifically that she's going for a troubled image, that still seems like a typical feminine sexual archetype in a way (like, "broken, but in a sexy/loveable way"), so that's not necessarily much of a test *because some might find her more desirable because of that*.


I'm just wondering if the bolded is an argument for 2 specifically, because that can easily be 4 also.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I know, I was partly referring to @*pippylongstocking* 's post (which I'm holding off on till I can respond properly) as well as just...being annoying.
> 
> And no, not necessarily. There's a line, I mean as a 2 I can relate to some 8 things, some 4 things, as well as other things. We also tend to interpret things in a way that make sense to us (i.e. unconsciously projecting meaning) which I'm aware we might both be doing in this conversation))
> 
> ...


But Taylor is presenting a "typical" infatuation and the heartbreak that follows. She doesn't really appear as "insane" or is trying to portray something more than the pain/jealousy that very much common.

Lana del rey on the other hand - "And pushed me to a nomadic point of madness that both dazzled and dizzied me" in addition to her very obvious deep seated anxiety (stage fright for example) and the anxiety also manifests in how much she suppresses expression of her emotions - it's really really obvious and it one of the first things that people notice about her. And it manifests in the rest of her personality too. 

Taylor and Lana aren't talking about the same thing.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

@*Phoenix Virtue*

Also what did you think of the social 4 description I used? I think it addresses a lot of "what might appear as 2" on surface.

Also Lana isn't trying to do any of these things imo:


> ...because she knew it wouldn't make people hate her) Negative traits =/= negative image)
> 
> Actually this made people hate Taylor more I think) Me at least)) And she was trying to be positive/quirky)
> 
> I mean, 2s don't want to bore people...2s want people to love them...or at least make them pay attention)


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Distortions said:


> I don't really listen to this singer, but this actually *sounds pretty in-line with type 2*. And I think *any heart-type can care about being a certain image*. If you mean specifically that she's going for a troubled image, that still seems like a typical feminine sexual archetype in a way (like, "broken, but in a sexy/loveable way"), so that's not necessarily much of a test because some might find her more desirable _because_ of that.


As a 2w1 sp, I can completely confirm this. 



Phoenix Virtue said:


> I mean, 2s don't want to bore people...2s want people to love them...or at least make them pay attention)


It is hard to draw people in if you are a bore.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Niha said:


> But Taylor is presenting a "typical" infatuation and the heartbreak that follows. She doesn't really appear as "insane" or is trying to portray something more than the pain/jealousy that very much common.
> 
> Lana del rey on the other hand - "And pushed me to a nomadic point of madness that both dazzled and dizzied me" in addition to her very obvious deep seated anxiety (stage fright for example) and the anxiety also manifests in how much she suppresses expression of her emotions - it's really really obvious and it one of the first things that people notice about her. And it manifests in the rest of her personality too.
> 
> Taylor and Lana aren't talking about the same thing.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

@Phoenix Virtue

Lana is trying to portray a flawed self by bringing it into light - only the things she feels will not be immediately rejected. The focus is very much on the flawed self, not on being loved.

And my point was that she has very deep attachment/anxiety issues and identifies with them pretty clearly. To see her as just _using _a superficial "troubled image" is rather scary to me, because beneath is someone who wants to be valid as she is. It's invalidating.

She isn't trying to be "quirky or different because she doesn't want to be boring."


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

^not what I meant but I have to go, be back later with thoughts)


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

ISFP 4w3 sx/sp (or possibly sp/sx); I think she has to be sx-first, which may look like 2-ish characteristics.

Others are right that Taylor is a 2w3 so/sx, and look at her friend Selena Gomez and her music for another 2w3, possibly sx-first.

This is sx-2. And the 2 pride, too.

Where's Lana's pride? She's melancholic and nostalgic, and has an inferior image of herself where the beloved completes her, makes her feel whole.








> I'm on my 14 carats
> I'm 14 carat
> Doing it up like Midas, mhm
> Now you say I gotta touch
> ...


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

@mistakenforstranger

I actually think she is so/sx instead of sx first. 4-Sx first is a lot more aggressive/competitive.


----------

